# Greifer f. Roboter | Def. lt. MRL



## daniel80 (1 Oktober 2019)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

um Greifer (od. generell: EOAT's - End of arm tools) gem. MRL einzustufen, gibt es folgende Möglichkeiten:
- Werkzeug
- unvollständige Maschine
- auswechselbare Ausrüstung

Werkzeug wäre hier am meisten offensichtlich (geht schon aus der Definition EOAT hervor), da im Sprachgebrauch verwurzelt, ist aber glaube falsch. Zumal die Maschinenrichtlinie nicht auf diesen Begriff eingeht. 

Beim Thema unvollständige Maschine oder auswechselbare Ausrüstung komme ich nicht weiter...

Zunächst mal die grundsätzliche Frage: Warum wird hier unterschieden? Beide Typen funktionieren nicht eigenständig, sodass man über die Doku beschreiben muss, wie man durch Einbau eine sichere Maschine erzeugt, und zwar unabhängig davon, ob man eine unvollständige Maschine od. auswechselbare Ausrüstung hat. 

Das einzige, was die Sicherheitsanforderung an eine auswechselbare Ausrüstung etwas hochschraubt, ist die Tatsache, dass sie von einem Bediener (nicht Fachkraft) eingebaut werden kann. Bei auswechselbaren Ausrüstungen ist eine Betriebsanleitung (nicht: Einbauerklärung) erforderlich, die wahrscheinlich auch für den "ungeübten" besser zu lesen ist, als eine Einbauerklärung (für unvollständige Maschinen). 


Wie würdet ihr EOAT's (also zB Parallelgreifer, Sauggreifer etc.) einschätzen?


----------



## stevenn (1 Oktober 2019)

für mich ist ein Sauggreifer ein Lastaufnahmemittel


----------



## daniel80 (1 Oktober 2019)

Joah, vielleicht..

Aber nochmal: Warum wird in der Maschinenrichtlinie zwischen einer unvollständigen Maschine und einer auswechselbaren Ausrüstung, insbesondere bei der Doku, unterschieden?


----------



## stevenn (1 Oktober 2019)

eine auswechselbare Ausrüstung hat ein CE-Kennzeichen, eine unvollständige Maschine nicht. dementsprechend unterschiedliche Doku.
den Unterschied macht die MRL klar in ihren Definitionen.

b) „auswechselbare Ausrüstung“ eine Vorrichtung, die der Bediener einer Maschine
oder Zugmaschine nach deren Inbetriebnahme* selbst an ihr anbringt, um ihre
Funktion zu ändern oder zu erweitern, sofern diese Ausrüstung kein Werkzeug ist;
*
g) *„unvollständige Maschine“ eine Gesamtheit, die fast eine Maschine bildet,* für sich
genommen aber keine bestimmte Funktion erfüllen kann. Ein Antriebssystem stellt
eine unvollständige Maschine dar. Eine unvollständige Maschine ist nur dazu
bestimmt, in andere Maschinen oder in andere unvollständige Maschinen oder
Ausrüstungen eingebaut oder mit ihnen zusammengefügt zu werden, um zusammen
mit ihnen eine Maschine im Sinne dieser Richtlinie zu bilden;


----------



## daniel80 (1 Oktober 2019)

Also liegt der Unterschied darin, dass eine auswechselbare Ausrüstung vom (un- oder angelernten) Bediener angebracht werden kann, und dementsprechend eine allgemein verständliche BA abzufassen ist, während für eine unvollständige Maschine eine "abgespeckte Doku" ausreicht, mit der Bedingung, dass sie nur vom Hersteller (oder speziell unterwiesenem Fachpersonal) eingebaut werden kann. Stimmt das so?

In Bezug auf die Greifer: Wie würdet ihr die folgende Greifer (EOAT für Roboter) einstufen:
- Parallegreifer mit pneumatischen Zylindern
- Sauggreifer für Vakuum-Applikationen ohne eigene Pumpe


----------



## stevenn (2 Oktober 2019)

daniel80 schrieb:


> Also liegt der Unterschied darin, dass eine auswechselbare Ausrüstung vom (un- oder angelernten) Bediener angebracht werden kann, und dementsprechend eine allgemein verständliche BA abzufassen ist, während für eine unvollständige Maschine eine "abgespeckte Doku" ausreicht, mit der Bedingung, dass sie nur vom Hersteller (oder speziell unterwiesenem Fachpersonal) eingebaut werden kann. Stimmt das so?


das ist nach meiner Ansicht falsch! lies dir doch mal den §390 des Leitfadens zur Maschinenrichtlinie ( und den Leitfaden mal allgemein).
Eine Montageanleitung für eine unv. Maschine kann unter Umständen sehr umfangreich sein und würde ich nie als "abgespeckte Doku" bezeichnen!


----------



## daniel80 (2 Oktober 2019)

Also - warum macht man denn jetzt den Unterschied zwischen "unvollständiger Maschine" und "auswechselbarer Ausrüstung", und warum macht man jeweils unterschiedliche Doku?


----------



## stevenn (2 Oktober 2019)

sorry, das wird mir jetzt irgendwie zu doof
warum darfst du nicht bei rot über die Ampel?


----------



## daniel80 (2 Oktober 2019)

Macht nichts, du bist ja nicht der einzige Teilnehmer hier. Ich frage deshalb so detailliert nach, weil mich das Thema schon länger "verfolgt" und es hierzu zig Meinungen gibt und ich den Kern der Sache noch nicht verstehe..


----------



## stevenn (2 Oktober 2019)

ok ein letzter Versuch noch.
Bedenke das diese zwei Begriffe nicht nur deinen "Bereich" betreffen. 
Ausschnitt aus Leitfaden:
_Beispiele für auswechselbare Ausrüstungen umfassen Ausrüstungen, die an land- oder
forstwirtschaftlichen Zugmaschinen für Funktionen wie Pflügen, Ernten, Heben oder
Laden montiert werden,

Zum Beispiel gilt ein Verbrennungsmotor oder ein Hochspannungs-Elektromotor, der
einbaufertig (d.h. mit den erforderlichen Anschlüssen für den Einbau in Maschinen im
Sinne der Maschinenrichtlinie, in Verkehr gebracht wird, als unvollständige Maschine

_so an deine Zugmaschine baust du entweder das oder das hin. -> auswechselbare Ausrüstung
einen Verbrennungsmotor baust du ein. -> unv. Maschine


----------



## daniel80 (2 Oktober 2019)

stevenn schrieb:


> so an deine Zugmaschine baust du entweder das oder das hin. -> auswechselbare Ausrüstung
> einen Verbrennungsmotor baust du ein. -> unv. Maschine



Danke! 

Und jetzt nochmal zur Doku: Gibt's ne einfache Erklärung dafür, warum man die Unterscheidung macht bei..
- ...auswechselbaren Ausrüstungen --> CE / Betriebsanleitung / Konformitätserklärung
- ...unvollständigen Maschinen --> KEIN CE / Montageanleitung/ Einbauerklärung

??


----------



## stevenn (2 Oktober 2019)

was ist für dich denn eine einfache Erklärung. reicht es dir, wenn ich sage, dass es der Gesetzgeber so vorgibt? 
Was bezweckst du denn/ was willst du denn erreichen? 
so steht es halt in der MRL und diese ist Gesetz


----------

